# A good alternative for paypal?



## AGX (Apr 7, 2006)

Hello, I've been searching google for hours to find a good alternative for paypal because paypal is not yet available here in my country, I found lots of good alternative but I’m not sure if I can trust them. I want to start a small online business (adult-website) and I found your forum, so I want to ask you guys for a good alternative for paypal that I can use to receive the payments and is available in my country.

My country is Philippines btw.

Thanks!


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

A merchant account?


----------



## AGX (Apr 7, 2006)

monkeylantern said:


> A merchant account?


yes a merchant account that allows adult site business


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

What does this have to do with t-shirts?


----------



## statc (Mar 31, 2006)

Wet t-shirts..maybe?


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

statc said:


> Wet t-shirts..maybe?



lol.....


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Have you tried stormpay.com

I'm not sure they offer it in your country or not.

I had some web design work done and the party had me pay them using stormpay because paypal didn't offer accounts in their country.

It may work for you.

Signed,
Printchic


----------

